# Removing old fiberglass insulation around my pipes



## ROSSANO (Apr 20, 2012)

First time poster! hope you guys can help!

Since there have been sort of health issues regarding removal of old fiberglass insulation.What is the best way to remove it? Should i get a professional to do it?

Thx


----------



## Dierte (Jan 23, 2011)

Fiberglass or asbestus? If fiberglass than wear a respirator


----------



## ROSSANO (Apr 20, 2012)

dierte said:


> fiberglass or asbestus? If fiberglass than wear a respirator


here is a pic


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wear a respirator and some gloves. Put the stuff into some heavy contractor type garbage bags and tie them shut. You will be fine. Paying somebody to do this will cost you big $. Reinsulate with the proper insulation for the type of pipe.


----------



## ROSSANO (Apr 20, 2012)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Wear a respirator and some gloves. Put the stuff into some heavy contractor type garbage bags and tie them shut. You will be fine. Paying somebody to do this will cost you big $. Reinsulate with the proper insulation for the type of pipe.


Thank you!

when you say use the proper insulation, which one do you suggest?

Thx again!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They make pipe wraps.

Just figure out what size the pipe and there are different options.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

ROSSANO said:


> Thank you!
> 
> when you say use the proper insulation, which one do you suggest?
> 
> Thx again!


It depends on what you are insulating. Domestic water lnes can use foam, heating should use preformed fiberglass. Refrigeration lines should use Armaflex.


----------



## ROSSANO (Apr 20, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> They make pipe wraps.
> 
> Just figure out what size the pipe and there are different options.


Thank you


----------



## ROSSANO (Apr 20, 2012)

Maintenance 6 said:


> It depends on what you are insulating. Domestic water lnes can use foam, heating should use preformed fiberglass. Refrigeration lines should use Armaflex.


Thank you


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

Maintenance 6 said:


> heating should use preformed fiberglass. .


I assume you are talking about heating ducts. Is there really such a thing as preformed fiberglass for that? 

I know there are fiberglass wraps like these
http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M.../N-apygZ5yc1v/R-100396953/h_d2/ProductDisplay

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M.../N-apygZ5yc1v/R-100152008/h_d2/ProductDisplay

You use this kind of tape to secure the plastic covering

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-Materials-Heating-Venting-Cooling-Ducts-Duct-Tape/h_d1/N-5yc1vZariy/R-100575721/h_d2/ProductDisplay


----------

